# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] πικ - απ jvc  , προβλημα στις στροφες

## radiomario

*κυριοι, εχω ενα πικαπ jvc-jla20 ,το χρησιμοποιω ελαχιστα προτιμω   μονο cd , απλως για καθαρα συναισθηματικους λογους θελω να λειτουργει κανονικα. το δοκιμασα καποια στιγμη αλλα [ κλαιει ] ο τραγουδιστης  ,παιζει δηλαδη [ αργα ] γυριζει ο δισκος σε λιγωτερες απο 33 στροφες . ειναι με ιμαντα κ  δεν εχει ρυθμιστει στροφων  [pitch] μεχρι τωρα εχω αλλαξει 3 ιμαντες οι οποιοι εφαρμοζουν τελεια -σφιχτα οσο πρεπει - αλλα παλι τα ιδια .οι στροφες ειναι περιπου 28 το λεπτο αντι για 33 , εχετε αντιμετωπισει παρομοιο προβλημα κ πως το διορθωσατε ?? ευχαριστω*  :Cursing:   :Cursing:

----------


## picdev

λογικά πρέπει να έχει εσωτερικό ρυθμιστή στροφών

----------


## Danza

Εσωτερικά στο τροφοδοτικό έχει τριμμεράκια. Παίξε λίγο με αυτά και θα επανέλθουν οι στροφές στα φυσιολογικά τους.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Καθάρισε τον άξονα του πλατώ  και ρίξε μια σταγόνα ψιλό λάδι στον άξονα του μοτέρ..

----------


## itta-vitta

Δες αν επάνω στο μοτερ υπάρχει βίδα. Αν ναι ρύθμισέ την ανάλογα. Υπ' όψιν ότι η τάση του δικτύου πριν από 35+ χρόνια ήταν 220 βολτ. Τώρα είναι 230. Στα παλιά λαμπάτα ραδιόφωνα τα 6,3 έγιναν 7+ βολτ. Το ίδιο και τα παλιά μου μηχανήματα, πομπούς και λαμπάτους ενισχυτές. Ρίξε και λίγο λάδι όπως είπε ο φίλος. Χωρίς λάδωμα δεν κάνεις τίποτε.
Δες το και πες μας.

----------


## radiomario

τελικα εφταιγε ο ιμαντας ηθελε πιο λεπτο σε πλατος  ιμαντα [ στην αγορα εχουν καταργηθει  πλεον οι ιμαντες για πικαπ υπαρχουν μονο ιμαντες για video , οι οποιοι εχουν μεγαλυτερο πλατος απο  αυτο των πικαπ ] ειδα σε πικαπ φιλου παρομοιο μοντελο με το δικο μου , οτι ειχε λεπτο σε πλατος ιμαντα απο αυτους που ειχα αγορασει εγω . αφου δοκιμασα τον ιμαντα του φιλου στο δικο μου πικαπ και επαιξε αμεσως κανονικα-σωστα ο  δισκος , εκοψα με ενα ψαλιδι τους δικους μου ιμαντες που ειχα αγορασει κατα πλατος και το πικαπ λειτουργει πλεον κανονικα . ευχαριστω τους φιλους που απαντησαν αμεσα

----------

patent61 (26-03-12)

----------


## itta-vitta

Πάρε σπρέυ ρητίνης και ρίξε λίγο. Είναι για να μην ολισθαίνουν οι ιμάντες.
Μήπως είδες αν υπάρχει βίδα επάνω στο μοτέρ; Συνήθως υπάρχει. Έχε το υπ' όψιν σου για το μέλλον.

----------

